# Bronze Redfish Po-boys with Garlic&Lime Aioli and Buttered Toasted French Bread



## indaswamp (Aug 4, 2020)

Quick dinner tonight...made the aioli 4 hours in advance to let it come to full flavor. Simple, light, and delicious!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 4, 2020)

Bronzed redfish is cooked the same way as blackened redfish but at a lower temperature. Also, a little olive oil is added to the pan. This allows the dish to be cooked inside, and the fillets turn a golden bronze color when cooked....

The aioli-
1 egg
2 TBSPS. Lime juice
2 TBSPS, fresh minced garlic
1 tsp. dijon or creole mustard

Add all to a jar and pulse blend with immersion blender 2-3 seconds. Then Slowly drizzle 1 cup salad oil into mixture with immersion blender on. Stop blended when oil stops flowing in a stream, do not over blend or emulsion will break. season with 1/4 tsp. salt and 1/8 tsp. cracked black pepper. Chill before serving.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 4, 2020)

Lookin good. Love just about any fish Bronzed. Especially Yellowtail Snapper...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 4, 2020)

MMMMM....yellowtail snapper. Only had it once while in florida, we don't catch many here in the central gulf coast but we do catch a lot of other snapper species and they are all delicious!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 5, 2020)

I've never had Redfish before, but it sure looks good. 
Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Aug 5, 2020)

Lordy, that looks good!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks great Redfish my favorite.  Need to find some.  Fiesta Mart about the only place I have seen it around here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks awesome!
We eat a lot of fish, but I have never had Redfish.
Gonna see if I can find some around here!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice meal there guy. Could do away with some of that. Never had redfish either but I have really never found a fish I didn't like.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 5, 2020)

The redfish looks really good!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice! I bet it was delicious! Aioli looks good I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I've never had Redfish before, but it sure looks good.
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks gmc2003.


Steve H said:


> Lordy, that looks good!


Thanks Steve!


Brian Trommater said:


> Looks great Redfish my favorite.  Need to find some.  Fiesta Mart about the only place I have seen it around here.


Thanks Brian, redfish get a bad rap but you gotta take the red meat off, then it's an excellent fish!


SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome!
> We eat a lot of fish, but I have never had Redfish.
> Gonna see if I can find some around here!
> Al


Thanks Al! The Marsh is always open here, but it's a catch your own deal.



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice meal there guy. Could do away with some of that. Never had redfish either but I have really never found a fish I didn't like.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren.


xray said:


> The redfish looks really good!


Thanks xray! It tastes better than it looks...I think the lens on my phone camera was dirty....blurry pic.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Very nice! I bet it was delicious! Aioli looks good I'll give it a try sometime.


Thanks sowsage! It was good. The lime in the aioli is a different twist, good with lemon too...


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks great. 

TIP:  for those looking for a variety of fish or a specific specie, check any local Asian grocery stores. Most bigger cities have 'em. Besides having a tremendous variety, they are usually very fresh due to high turnover. You can get the whole fish, or they will trim them a number of way at no cost (but you pay for the whole fish).

These Tilapia look fresh  :-)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Brian, redfish get a bad rap but you gotta take the red meat off, then it's an excellent fish!



It just basically a drum but it the best fish to blacken!


----------

